# Water



## DaveKim (Mar 25, 2013)

Hi all
Ive been on holiday to Cyprus for the last 13 years and have always bought bottled water even though Apparently the water in Cyprus is safe to drink .
I was just wondering do you still buy in water or just drink tap water?
Its problably personal choice but just wanted some opinions 
Less than 100 days until I join you all lane:


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2013)

DaveKim said:


> Hi all
> Ive been on holiday to Cyprus for the last 13 years and have always bought bottled water even though Apparently the water in Cyprus is safe to drink .
> I was just wondering do you still buy in water or just drink tap water?
> Its problably personal choice but just wanted some opinions
> Less than 100 days until I join you all lane:


Then we are quicker, 10 of April we land in Limassol

Anders


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

DaveKim said:


> Hi all
> Ive been on holiday to Cyprus for the last 13 years and have always bought bottled water even though Apparently the water in Cyprus is safe to drink .
> I was just wondering do you still buy in water or just drink tap water?
> Its problably personal choice but just wanted some opinions
> Less than 100 days until I join you all lane:


We buy the large bottles for our water cooler as the tap water has a bit of a funny taste even though it is safe and also in the summer you oan't get it cold enough out of the tap.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Veronica said:


> We buy the large bottles for our water cooler as the tap water has a bit of a funny taste even though it is safe and also in the summer you oan't get it cold enough out of the tap.


I have a separate drinking water tap at the kitchen sink.


----------



## DaveKim (Mar 25, 2013)

As always thanks to you all.
Dave


----------



## Tanager (Mar 14, 2009)

We drink the water from the separate tap but we use Brita Water Filter. It's much cheaper than buying bottled water and safer, cleaner too. I can highly recommend it. You can buy it in the UK but here in Cyprus too ie. in the Papantoniou Supermarket.


----------



## Miss Daisy (Jan 24, 2011)

Some homes have a separate drinking water tap in their kitchens where the water comes directly from the mains and not through the big storage tank. Mine does not. So I buy drinking water. Fortunately for me there is a big drinking water machine right across from my front door so it is quite convenient for me to fill up my water containers. It costs 1 Euro for about 40 L.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

We also have the drinking water tap but it is impossible to get really cold water out of it even in the winter so we do use the water dispenser. I do use the water from the drinking tap for cooking, in the kettle etc but not for cold drinks.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Just getting back to the original question, I think the point to be made is that the water supplied through the water mains is perfectly safe to drink and that bottled water is an option but not an essential.

We have a cold water/Ice cube machine with its own tank and use mains water in it quite happily, the only disadvantage being the hardness of the mains water.

Pete


----------

